# Illinois snows r here and early!



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Been watching for snows for a week! Took a day off and went crappie fishing at Lake Sangchris and what do I see Snows snows and more snows. Dnr hasnt posted a count yet but I drove 30 mile radius around springfield and i say theres at least 100000. Heres a couple pics I took while driving to the corn field.
















.

Has any one else north seen any big flocks yet?


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

seen some in Peoria but very small numbers still. and can ya make the pics a little bigger?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the report but the pics are a little small.


----------



## gracenjohn (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds fantastic. I am heading down to the southern tip of IL next Monday and Tuesday and will post up when I get back. Be safe all.

John


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like ill be a little late, im heading to southern illinois next weekend. Hope a few stick around.


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

I wouldnt say there are that many around there but there was a bunch. Maybe half. Neat pics with the stack.

You will be fine on your time heading south. Id rather hunt the tailend of the migration. Juvies work alot better. :beer:


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

canton the goose capital of the world is lit up with snows and blues!!!! thousands upon thousands stretched from cuba il to canton. only thing is expecting 3-6 inches of snow within the next couple of days so there will be a push back so whos ever headed south is gonna nail'em


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

very nice pictures...i hope you started sprayin some steel after you took that second picture....


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

i hope you are right cudda25 on the geese back tracking a little. You are right on about canton they def. holds their own on the geese, wish i was hunting over there. we are on the other side of the river.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

A few specks I see in there too eh? 8)


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

honker85 said:


> very nice pictures...i hope you started sprayin some steel after you took that second picture....


Probably a good thing he didn't or there would have been some non-target species getting killed.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

SDwaterfowler said:


> honker85 said:
> 
> 
> > very nice pictures...i hope you started sprayin some steel after you took that second picture....
> ...


So you are assuming he is a bad shot? I've shot at numerous flocks with darks mixed in and I don't find it that hard to pick out snows and blues. IMO


----------

